# Nach Server wechsel Datenbank fehler ?!?



## Empire Phoenix (14. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich habe ein Java programm, das bislang wunderbar seinen diesnt sowohl auf einem Windows als auch auf einem Linux versehen hatte, jedoch macht es jetzt nur noch folgende fehlermeldung wenn ich versuche zur Datenbank zu connecten:

"You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near '????????????????' at line 1"

Ich glaube zwar nicht das das jetzt unbedingt ein Fehler des Programms ist, jedoch habe ich derzeti ekine Ahnugn woher das kommt.
Laut phpmyadmin sind beide Datenbanken auch gleich encodiert.

Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## tuttle64 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich kann auch nur Vermutungen anstellen. Wurde die DB geupdatet? Versuche doch mal das SQL direkt über den Query Browser an die DB abzuschicken. Wenn Du Datumsformatierungen und dergleichen verwendest, könnte das der Grund sein. Versuche defensiv vorzugehen, indem Du Dein SQL so vereinfachst, dass nur eine und möchlichst die einfachste Spalte abgefragt wird und erweitere dann das SQL. So kannst Du zumindest ermittelt, was den Fehler verursacht. Ich benutze ebenfalls MySQL und eventuell könnte ich mal Dein SQL kurz unter die Lupe nehmen, wenn Du es postest.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (14. Mai 2010)

das connecten veursacht  den fehler ....


----------



## Empire Phoenix (18. Mai 2010)

Ok ich habe den fehler gefunden:
Der mysql connecter hat den fehler produziert, weil der neue Datenbankserver uneinheitliche encodings benutzt (teils latin, teils utf8)
es hilft hierbei mithifle von linux bash in die config datei ein encoding zu erzwingen, danch funktionierte wieder alles wie gewünscht.

"Go to the [mysqld] section in my.cnf and add two strings:

collation_server=utf8_general_ci
character_set_server=utf8"

Hoffe das hilft noch anderen.


----------

